# Real-Low Bass...



## Giovannimusica

Alright you hepcats on TC - get a load of this baby:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ss&start=84&ndsp=21&svnum=100&um=1&hl=en&sa=N

This should cure your appetite for really low bass in a convenient package.

Regards!

Giovanni


----------

